# Turkey Stuffing with "giblets"?



## whooo87 (Nov 23, 2008)

How do you make stuffing from the parts of the turkey e.g. the giblets, heart, liver, kidney, neck etc...? I've looked all around and only found one recipe for Amish stuffing. Anyone know what I;m talking about.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2008)

You simply cook them in water with celery, onions, and appropriate seasonings i.e., poultry seasoning, a bit of sage, thyme, and rosemary...parsley would be ok too.  Once done just chop everything up and add it to your regular stuffing recipe.  I'm not a heart or gizzard person though and I've never seen turkey liver...ever.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 23, 2008)

Adding the chopped gizzard and heart to the turkey gravy is not uncommon.


----------



## QSis (Nov 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> ....and I've never seen turkey liver...ever.


 
K.E., the liver doesn't come in your packet of innards?  

Lee


----------



## Katie H (Nov 23, 2008)

My question is:  The OP asked about making "stuffing" out of the innards.  This is not something I've known about, but adding the cooked chopped organs to gravy is common where I live.

And, yes, kitchenelf, my turkey always comes with a liver.  Love it.  Also devour the gizzard, heart and neck.  I'm the only one who likes these parts.  Yeah!  More for me.


----------



## QSis (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, some members of my family cook up the innards that come in the packet, dice them, and add them to the bread stuffing before putting it in the bird.

Lee


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 23, 2008)

whooo87 said:


> How do you make stuffing from the parts of the turkey e.g. the giblets, heart, liver, kidney, neck etc...? I've looked all around and only found one recipe for Amish stuffing. Anyone know what I;m talking about.


I boil the parts with celery, onion, etc.  and just use the broth.  I am not a big fan of offal.  The broth is very rich.  Simply add it to the stuffing mix for the moisture needed.  If there isn't enough broth I add chicken stock.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 24, 2008)

Another interesting twist to this idea is to use the raw gizzards, heart, some excess turkey fat, and liver to make a force-meat, or farce-meat.  This is done by blending all into a smooth paste.  Then, cook the force-meat with appropriate seasonings, i.e. salt, pepper, onion, garlic, etc., to make something similar to a pate'.  You then cut the force-meat into little cubes and add it to the dressing mixture.

Force-meat is by definition, finely chopped and seasoned meat, sometimes mixed with a filler, and served by itself, or often used in stuffings/dressings.

You can also mix the raw force-meat into the stuffing before cooking.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Dove (Nov 24, 2008)

*The innards never made it to the bird...Paul would salt and pepper the dickens out of them and and have a feast..or so he thought.*


----------



## Somebunny (Nov 24, 2008)

I usually simmer the neck, gizzard and liver with celery and onion and use the stock for the liquid in my stuffing/dressing. I usually don't use the "parts" (some family members prefer I don't) but when I have, I chopped them and sauted in butter with the veggies for the dressing ie: celery, onion and grated carrot.


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 24, 2008)

Just chop everything except the liver up very well and toss them into whatever stuffing recipe you normally use.  Bake according to your recipe.

The liver is usually excluded because it's flavour is so overpowering.  Instead, just roast that along side the turkey and eat it separately.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 18, 2011)

i plan to make my thanksgiving bread/giblet stuffing ahead of time.  i would then like to use this "leftover" dressing to make stuffed pork chops the next day. is there a reason for not using already prepared stuffing for this?  it has been like forever since i last made stuffed pork chops, but i always used regular raw prepared stuffing for it.  is this idea going to work, or will my stuffing turn out too dry or overcooked?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 18, 2011)

Sounds great.  I was going to mention to you that you can make turkey broth/stock from the giblets, but I see you already figured it out.  I can't see any reason it wouldn't work for stuffing the pork chops.

If possible, make enough of the giblet stock so you have enough to use some of the liquid for your gravy.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 18, 2011)

Y'all know how to cook the kidneys, right? You put them in a pot of water and boil the piss out of them!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 18, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Y'all know how to cook the kidneys, right? You put them in a pot of water and boil the piss out of them!



I love them off the chicken leg quarters after baking.  I never noticed them on a turkey.  I'll check on the turkey I have thawing.


----------



## msmofet (Nov 18, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Y'all know how to cook the kidneys, right? You put them in a pot of water and boil the piss out of them!


 Very funny play on words!!


----------



## pmeheran (Nov 20, 2011)

whooo87 said:


> How do you make stuffing from the parts of the turkey e.g. the giblets, heart, liver, kidney, neck etc...? I've looked all around and only found one recipe for Amish stuffing. Anyone know what I;m talking about.



My mother used to make an Irish bread stuffing used either stale bread or toast cubed. There was melted butter, chopped onion, celery and broth.  This can be altered in many ways.
My wife prefers the one I make now.  It is a rice stuffing.  To start with, we get a fresh turkey, not a frozen one.  The difference in taste is remarkable.  The neck, giblets and a package of turkey necks and a package of turkey gizzards are boiled to make broth.  Black olives, mushrooms[criminis or portabellas], diced celery and texas sweet onion and Thai jasmine rice[already steamed, not that uncle Ben' garbage].  After they are done tender, the giblets are sliced and diced.  Everything is mixed in a bowl while still warm from cooking. Make sure to add some of the broth.   The seasoning varies with our mood.  Generally it goes like this, ground sea salt, ground black pepper, thyme, rosemary, basil, etc.  If I am growing fresh herbs, I will use those.  Fresh basil came real nice one year. Now stuff the bird and any extra can be baked in a casserole dish.


----------



## Addie (Nov 20, 2011)

I have always boiled the innards along with the neck and used the stock for the gravy. The innards become dog food and the neck goes on my plate.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 21, 2011)

use the cooked, chopped up giblets in the gravy and put oysters in the stuffing like Mom did.


----------

